# please help me with FB! file



## ohmygod0922 (Jun 7, 2007)

i download some movie and i got this FB! file ! i can use VLC media player to play sum of them but it just play for few second then stop ! so please help me , what do i need to do with these FB! file ? it took me aged to download these file ! i cant afford to delete it !


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi ohmygod0922, and welcome to TSG.

How did you download it? The only mentions of an "FB!" file that I could find were in discussions of Bit-Torrent. If that is your case then please refer to the first item in Category I:

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Since this has no reply, I'm going to error on the side of illegality  and close the thread.


----------

